# Pictures of Special Character Furniture



## Pansy (Sep 18, 2018)

Does anyone have Leif's and/or Pascal's special event furniture, and if so, can you please post a screenshot of it? I'm trying to decide if I want both or not.


----------



## Ebony (Sep 20, 2018)

I haven't got Leif yet, but here is Pascal


----------



## mogyay (Sep 22, 2018)

not the best photo but here's a photo of leif's furniture! i love leif sm so i always knew i was gonna get it no matter what and fortunately it's so cute but 300 tickets....


----------

